# Avvio scheda di rete - Errore read_interface: No such device

## Pancu

Ogni volta che avvio o riavvio la scheda di rete mi compare questo errore strano

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

}: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

}: read_interface: No such device

 * Service net.eth0 stopping

 * Service net.eth0 stopped

 * Service net.eth0 starting

```

Il messaggio di cui parlo è 

```
read_interface: No such device
```

Che vuol dire??

Potete aiutarmi??

----------

## ago

dai qualche info in piu..usi qualche gestore di rete?

in piu mi sa che c'e lo zampino di dhcp...esponi in che modo usi il tutto..

----------

